# Respirators



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I was using a brand-new respirator for paint and pesticides to spray pro industrial pre-cat epoxy and I could still smell the paint fumes through the mask I went back and bought a medium size and still could smell is it normal to smell some of the fumes I put the cartridges in properly and the dust filters.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

canopainting said:


> I was using a brand-new respirator for paint and pesticides to spray pro industrial pre-cat epoxy and I could still smell the paint fumes through the mask I went back and bought a medium size and still could smell is it normal to smell some of the fumes I put the cartridges in properly and the dust filters.


No. It's not normal.

If you have not been trained to create a good seal on your face, you will circumvent the AP cartridges. Look on the internet for proper negative and positive tests for respirator fitting. 

Note: Most respirator programs require a pulmonary test followed with quantitative fit testing, using precise instruments for measuring a good seal.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Obviously, having a beard or mustache can also result in sealing problems. I've never taken training in fitting a respirator but my supplier always let me try on a few newer styles when it's time for me to get a new one. Typically though, I go back to my old 3M standby because it works well, fits, and has easily available replacement filters and cartridges.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

My old boss used to use Vaseline on his respirator. That would help it seal better he said. A beard and mustache can cause the seal to not seal properly.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

No beard beard. But I have a narrow face. I watched videos on fit tests. Here they charge 50.00 bucks for a fit test, if the mask doesn't fit it's a waste of money. I'll call Granger and ask if they will test.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Organic Vapor Cartridges


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

I mentioned how loxon made me sick with a new 3m respirator to a veteran painter. He said about the organic cartridges and they work for ammonia. 
That sucked. Never again. 
Where do I get them??


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The OP needs a combination cartridge for paint and pesticides.

I switched from 3M full face to MSA full face. Once you've used tear away lenses, you'll likely never go back to half face respirators.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> The OP needs a combination cartridge for paint and pesticides.
> 
> .


That's what he has, at least according to his OP.

"Paint and pesticide" doesn't seem to be one of the choices. It's a little more complicated than that..one of the reasons that we're required to have the MSDS on hand.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I didn't want to confuse the OP with symbols. But go ahead. Frankly, any decisions concerning respiratory protection should be done with the guidance of a qualified person in that particular field.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Very simple:

Put on your respirator, then place your hands over your filters and breathe in. You should NOT be able to breathe with the filters blocked.

If you can breathe, you have a leak. Shaving, tightening straps strategically will help alot. Most people make the mistake of yanking the straps too tight.

And yes, if you can smell the stink it ain't working.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Gough said:


> That's what he has, at least according to his OP.
> 
> "Paint and pesticide" doesn't seem to be one of the choices. It's a little more complicated than that..one of the reasons that we're required to have the MSDS on hand.
> 
> ...


Around my 3rd year in painting I was given my first project to run. A tenant refit of the 18th floor of a building. Right towards the end I came in on 2nd shift to spray the 4 elevator doors using an SW product unknown to me. I setup and sprayed one set and could completely smell everything through the OVC. Took a look at the can and it required positive pressure air supply. No sooner then that security came up and told me they smelled it in the lobby. Ventilation had been shut down to that floor. I shut down and cleaned up. Everyone working late in the whole building had to clear out it was that bad. I had wait 30 minutes to drive, too loopy from the stuff. Worse headache ever. Being "green" still at that time I thought that OVC would protect me from anything. Lesson learned, always read labels or msds if you don't know what it is.

Architect changed products the next day. Why they speced it in the first place I havent the foggiest. I forget what it was. I believe it was used for the interior of water tanks or something, but it was the nastiest paint I've ever used.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

driftweed said:


> Very simple: Put on your respirator, then place your hands over your filters and breathe in. You should NOT be able to breathe with the filters blocked. If you can breathe, you have a leak. Shaving, tightening straps strategically will help alot. Most people make the mistake of yanking the straps too tight. And yes, if you can smell the stink it ain't working.


 thanks DW


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

There are organic vapor cartridges


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

And for God's sake don't sneeze while it's on!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

canopainting said:


> There are organic vapor cartridges


Yes, but you need to look at the MSDSs as well. Formaldehyde? An organic vapor necessitating a different cartridge. Ammonia? Not, strictly speaking, an organic vapor, but a common paint component...that requires a different cartridge. Using a MeCl-based stripper? Different cartridge.

While the basic organic vapor cartridges are available in lots of stores, these others may take more work to track down, especially some of the combination cartridges, like organic vapor/ammonia.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

driftweed said:


> And for God's sake don't sneeze while it's on!


Or worse....


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Gough said:


> Yes, but you need to look at the MSDSs as well. Formaldehyde? An organic vapor necessitating a different cartridge. Ammonia? Not, strictly speaking, an organic vapor, but a common paint component...that requires a different cartridge. Using a MeCl-based stripper? Different cartridge. While the basic organic vapor cartridges are available in lots of stores, these others may take more work to track down, especially some of the combination cartridges, like organic vapor/ammonia.


 good point, I will slow down and start reading the fine print


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I ended up buying multi gas cartridges 14 bucks a pair from a 3M website


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

canopainting said:


> I ended up buying multi gas cartridges 14 bucks a pair from a 3M website


That's your best bet. 

On another note, I just sprayed ten gallons of PPG PTP on some exterior siding. Windy as Chicago! I was right up on the wall of this fifteen foot high enclosure with a collapsed sixteen foot Type 1AA fiber glass extension ladder. The enclosure is perched atop the roof of a forty five foot building. I had to install parapet safety rails, along with fall protection, as part of our RSP ( Required Safety Practices).

Anyways, I have a full face MSA APR with tear away lenses. But in my rush, I chose to go with a spray sock, P90 dust mask, and safety glasses. Needless to say, the wind whipped some overspray under the glasses, and stained my skin where the sock didn't completely cover. Nothing serious, other than to recognize that the full face APR is a superior non supplied air respirator than anything out there.


----------

